
Ask HN: How could I erase an SD card without hurting it physically? - homero
I got an microsd card and it decided to get write protected. Now I can&#x27;t erase or format and I need to remove sensitive data off it before sending it in.<p>I was thinking of microwaving for a couple of seconds but I&#x27;m worried it&#x27;ll pop.
======
rerx
Do you really worry about sending it in? What capacity and speed are we
talking about?

~~~
homero
Lexar 200 gb. Yes I did something dumb with a personal ssh key

~~~
rerx
Seen this? [http://superuser.com/questions/834475/how-do-i-wipe-a-
micros...](http://superuser.com/questions/834475/how-do-i-wipe-a-microsd-card-
that-i-cant-write-to)

~~~
homero
Great I'll try thanks

